

HTML5 data attributes, how to use them and why - mite-mitreski
http://blog.mitemitreski.com/2012/06/html-5-data-attributes-how-to-use-it.html

======
MatthewPhillips
This is nice and all, but I've yet to find a _reason_ to use data attributes
rather than just storing the same data in a js variable. I'd love to be
enlightened.

~~~
mite-mitreski
When you store the data in the js variable it does not have the semantic link
with the HTML element that describes something. The idea here is build up your
markup to be as meaningful as possible

